# Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast
http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
You can provide feedback via this thread or private message and also via
[email protected]
The web page and podcast are absolutely in their infancy. The first podcast is available at the web page listed above to stream or download. The podcast should also be available for subscription via iTunes in the next day or so.
Please understand our only motivation is to serve the broad planted aquaria hobby community. Orlando from Green Leaf Aquariums (http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/) was kind enough to be our first guest and we are quite grateful. If you have suggestions or comments please let us know. You can suggest who we should interview next. Maybe we could interview you! It'd be great to have a wide range of folks on the show, from typical hobbyist to seasoned expert.
Cheers! David and Jennifer


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

If you get a chance to listen, send me some feedback!
thanks, David



dmastin said:


> Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast
> http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
> You can provide feedback via this thread or private message and also via
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I enjoyed listening. Loved your accents. Very nicely done!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice work! Orlando was a good first choice 

If you want a suggestion, I'd suggest not to make balance so severe (only one speaker for each person - I didn't use headphones to listen but I bet it would be somewhat distracting if I did)

I have a suggestion for the next person to interview - feel free to PM me if you'd like it


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks! I've corrected the balance issue for the Orlando track and uploaded an episode 1b for those that have yet to listen. PM on the way!



hooha said:


> Nice work! Orlando was a good first choice
> 
> If you want a suggestion, I'd suggest not to make balance so severe (only one speaker for each person - I didn't use headphones to listen but I bet it would be somewhat distracting if I did)
> 
> I have a suggestion for the next person to interview - feel free to PM me if you'd like it


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey David, 
thanks for the effort of putting together this podcast. If this is your first audio recording, or close to it I thought it was a very noble first effort. Apart from the voice balance issues, I wish you had edited the parts that you said you were going to edit in the recording. I do a handful of marine related podcast recordings and I like to write up a list of questions which I present to the guest well before the recording, so that they can have some time to start forming their responses. Otherwise, looking forward to more recordings and iTunes syndication.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Ha, ha, great suggestions! My goal is a much more informal podcast. I imagine the format may not be for everyone. It would be great to have a more structured podcast with a goal of providing information/education available. Maybe, I could have some informal and more structured in the same podcast. I imagine my editing will improve over time as well, and become more efficient. Jennifer and I did not wear headphones when recording and I had to spend hours cleaning out feedback from our channel. Gak! Thanks again for the feedback! David



Coralite said:


> Hey David,
> thanks for the effort of putting together this podcast. If this is your first audio recording, or close to it I thought it was a very noble first effort. Apart from the voice balance issues, I wish you had edited the parts that you said you were going to edit in the recording. I do a handful of marine related podcast recordings and I like to write up a list of questions which I present to the guest well before the recording, so that they can have some time to start forming their responses. Otherwise, looking forward to more recordings and iTunes syndication.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Oooh Coralite I just discovered:
http://www.aquascaperz.com/
Very nice! I love the idea of having a planted aquaria news page. Subscribed! 
David



Coralite said:


> Hey David,
> thanks for the effort of putting together this podcast. If this is your first audio recording, or close to it I thought it was a very noble first effort. Apart from the voice balance issues, I wish you had edited the parts that you said you were going to edit in the recording. I do a handful of marine related podcast recordings and I like to write up a list of questions which I present to the guest well before the recording, so that they can have some time to start forming their responses. Otherwise, looking forward to more recordings and iTunes syndication.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

We'll be featuring the podcast on the blog very soon; the blog is very young but we have a few great writers and we are slowly ramping up our productivity.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

The podcast is now available via iTunes. Search "planted aquarium".
thanks!
David



dmastin said:


> Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast
> http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
> You can provide feedback via this thread or private message and also via
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

*197 downloads since Monday*

197 downloads since Monday. Woot!
I'll try to have another available by late Sunday (with more post production included for free).
David



dmastin said:


> Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast
> http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
> You can provide feedback via this thread or private message and also via
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

If all goes as planned I'll be recording episode two about 1:30 CST tomorrow (8/30/09) and should be up for download later in the evening (www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com) Sunday. If anyone would like to connect with Jennifer and I about 2:30 CST via Skype, just search within Skype "David Mastin" and give us a call. I'd be happy to include your hellos, comments, or shout outs. Skype is a free communication tool that only took me a few minutes to download and is pretty much plug and play. You'd need to have speakers and a microphone of course.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

*Episode Two Available*

Episode Two of The Planted Aquarium Podcast is now available (http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/ and iTunes). David and Jennifer interview TexGal. Thanks so much TexGal!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for having me.  It was fun. David, you and Jennifer are generous, welcoming hosts.

I just listened to myself. (Odd huh?!) One correction I need to make.. I don't have 95 different species of plants, just 95 different plants. Too funny!!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

very nice, I like this media  Gives a more 'personable' feel hearing someone talking. The production/editing is excellent as well...

To show how much of 'pseudo' tech geek I am, for years I always thought you needed an ipod/portable mp3 player device to listen to these things  Man, I"m getting old....soon my 7 year old daughter is going to be correcting me and showing stuff on the computer...


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks so much! The only reason I'm making these recordings is for you guys, so it's great to get positive feedback. I was laughing with Jennifer that we should post a picture of our setup. Very low tech. We really need a new mic and and another set of headphones. I'm using my mp3 player ear buds, he, he. It only takes a couple hours to prep, an hour to record, but then the work starts. Sunday we finished speaking with Tex Gal about 2:30, but I was not finished with editing till 9 or 10. I could do much better, like remembering to turn off the air conditioning for our intro. Just the little air flow from our central HVAC interfered with the mic and made a slight strange noise. Seriously, thanks.

I discovered podcasts just a few months ago myself. They make mowing the lawn almost tolerable!

I look forward to scheduling our time to talk soon Hooha! Don't forget! 

David



hooha said:


> very nice, I like this media  Gives a more 'personable' feel hearing someone talking. The production/editing is excellent as well...
> 
> To show how much of 'pseudo' tech geek I am, for years I always thought you needed an ipod/portable mp3 player device to listen to these things  Man, I"m getting old....soon my 7 year old daughter is going to be correcting me and showing stuff on the computer...


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 197 downloads since Monday*



dmastin said:


> 197 downloads since Monday. Woot!


Woot is not a word, it's "w00t" FYI.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

*Now Available: Episode Four of The Planted Aquarium Podcast with our very own hooha!*

Now Available: Episode Four of The Planted Aquarium Podcast with our very own hooha!
via iTunes and http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
If you happen to use iTunes or can download the iTunes program to your PC or Mac, please search and rate the Planted Aquarium Podcast. We hope you enjoy this episode! Woot!
(d|_|d3, |'m no7 !nt0 13et sp34k)
David and Jennifer


----------

